# help with latex tubes,



## K.88 (May 29, 2013)

I need help to see what tubes i need.
For aiming and for hunting,
Heres some links:

http://www.heraco.se/groups.aspx?arID=2&filter=S&gID=1015

http://www.kuntze.se/produkter/slangar/latexslang-oarmerad-20

http://www.simbutiken.se/latexslang


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Target practice and hunting require different tubes, Unless you just want to hunt flies.

I'd reccomend bands for target shooting and hunting, but if you want tubes try dankung or fineslingshots.

5080 with 5/8 will take small ammo easily

However single 2040 I personally find perfect for target shooting. If you must use tubes

bands offer more variation too...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Individual said:


> 5080 with 5/8 will take small ammo easily


What size ammo you hunting and do you have any cooking recipes? Lol


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I dont hunt, But I've heard good positive results with that setup, Although you have a easier pull with flats. And you can get the same performance..

5/8 steel is what I ment


----------



## K.88 (May 29, 2013)

The thing is i.live in sweden and dont want long range shiping, so this latex i linked is near thats why i needed help with this tubes.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Is there ebay in Sweden?

Check for theraband tube, if not try ebay.co.uk

shipping should be a fair price.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

The chinese aren't shipping for a few weeks anyway. It is their spring festival. Post office is closed. And you don't have to use 5080 for hunting all the time. The thinner chinese tubes offer lighter pulls and hunting power when used properly. 
Personally I would not use 2040 singles for much more than BB shooters.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Single 2040 with 3/8 works well and accurate with me, if you stretch to its absoloute limit it should be able to go in and out a can with water.

Will have to test.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Looped 1842 is good for target shooting and small game with 7/16 steel. ,you can target shoot,and hunt with the same set up, even pseudo looped 1745 should be another good single set up for both
I like the hygienic med tubing pseudo tapered for this purpose, anchor point for target shooting. Longer draw for hunting


----------



## K.88 (May 29, 2013)

Thx, but i need hlp to choose between thoose i linked


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I would suggest trying these first, from this link - http://www.kuntze.se/produkter/slangar/latexslang-oarmerad-20

Their 124-00024 is identical in dimensions to the Chinese 2040. I found that looped 2040 (7 inches pouch to tie) pulled near the point of bottoming out produced over 200 fps with .44 cal lead ball. That is equivalent to about 12.5 lb/ft of energy, which almost every hunter on the Forum will tell you is more than enough for small game.

The 124-0035 is the same dimension as Chinese 3050. I have not tested 3050, but a number of members have and gave it good reviews.

Hope this helps.


----------



## K.88 (May 29, 2013)

Thx alot henry i will write about tubes later!


----------



## K.88 (May 29, 2013)

The tubes working great!


----------

